# Canon on 250MP APS-H Sensor Plans (again)



## Diko (Feb 5, 2017)

*Vladimir Koifman's* blog brought to my attention this brief, but very clear message from CANON where they plan to use their 250MP baby APS-H CMOS sensor. 

Please note 5 fps of 1/120 part of the sensor's area is needed for FulllHD resolution. 

As the first comment stated "_How can any APS-H format lens possibly provide enough resolution for this sensor?_"

My take - they go for the


Spoiler



_"surveillance and industry implementation"_


 just because, there's no good enough image CPU, lenses and good computer tech for efficient exploitation of this tech for the photographers market to be offered.

Last time we've heard about this little monster *was exactly one year ago*.


----------

